# Cellist brings sounds of 'peace, coexistence' to ruins of Iraq's Mosul



## Disir (Jul 1, 2018)

MOSUL: Iraqi cellist and conductor Karim Wasfi has played a concert for “peace and co-existence” amid the ruins of Mosul, almost a year after Iraqi forces ousted the Islamic State group from the capital of its self-declared “caliphate.”

Dozens of people attended on Friday as Wasfi, in full concert dress, played on a makeshift stage among the most iconic religious monuments of Iraq’s second city.

The venue lay between the Catholic church of Our Lady of the Hour with its famed clock tower and the remains of the iconic Hadba (“hunchback”) leaning minaret next to the Nuri Mosque, destroyed during the battle for the city.

Wasfi was joined by the violinist, guitar and oud players of local band Awtar Nerkal.

“This music is a message from Mosul to the whole world, of the concepts of security, peace and coexistence,” said Wasfi.

The dual Iraqi-US national is former conductor of Iraq’s National Symphony Orchestra and has been nicknamed “Iraq’s Rostropovich” after the Russian maestro cellist.

The music was “a call for companies, investors and organisations to come and take part in the reconstruction of the city, especially its destroyed Old Town“, the bearded and bespectacled artist said.
https://www.nst.com.my/world/2018/0...gs-sounds-peace-coexistence-ruins-iraqs-mosul

This is the guy who went to the bomb sites and played. It's like a musical protest.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 1, 2018)

Disir said:


> MOSUL: Iraqi cellist and conductor Karim Wasfi has played a concert for “peace and co-existence” amid the ruins of Mosul, almost a year after Iraqi forces ousted the Islamic State group from the capital of its self-declared “caliphate.”
> 
> Dozens of people attended on Friday as Wasfi, in full concert dress, played on a makeshift stage among the most iconic religious monuments of Iraq’s second city.
> 
> ...




It's not a new thing ... and it's no more effective today than back when.


----------



## Disir (Jul 1, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > MOSUL: Iraqi cellist and conductor Karim Wasfi has played a concert for “peace and co-existence” amid the ruins of Mosul, almost a year after Iraqi forces ousted the Islamic State group from the capital of its self-declared “caliphate.”
> ...



Anything that brings hope, even a small piece, ain't bad don't suck.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 1, 2018)

Disir said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



You wouldn't say that if you saw a High School musical production of 'Godspell'.  Truly the worst.


----------



## Disir (Jul 1, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Point taken. Fourth graders on recorders could also be classified as such.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 1, 2018)

Disir said:


> MOSUL: Iraqi cellist and conductor Karim Wasfi has played a concert for “peace and co-existence” amid the ruins of Mosul, almost a year after Iraqi forces ousted the Islamic State group from the capital of its self-declared “caliphate.”
> 
> Dozens of people attended on Friday as Wasfi, in full concert dress, played on a makeshift stage among the most iconic religious monuments of Iraq’s second city.
> 
> ...




To bring high art to a place destroyed by violent religious zealots is perfect. The knuckle-draggers that post here will not like it, anything that requires talent is like a rasp against their skin.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 1, 2018)

Nothing wrong with the cello. In the right hands.


----------

